# Pup is scared of me now from discipline? (if move fast or loud voice)



## snadge

Im so annoyed and angry with myself!!!

As some of know whe have a 11 wk old yellow lab bitch, she is a great dog and quite intelligent, in the 3 weeks we have had her I have told her off twice for pooing on carpet 5 mins after taking her out, (this is before I found out you shouldnt give them wrong at all but instead praise them when they poo outside , which we do..)

first time was about 10-11 days ago, I took her to her poo and said in toned voice (not shouting) "Whos done that?" and tapped her nose very lightly... she knew she was being told off and went straight to her bed, I took her out. ever since then I noticed the words "who done that" stuck and she would cower to her bed even if i say the words lightly and not directed at her.

second time was 3 days ago she poo'd on carpet again after aking her out 5 mins earlier, so this time I simply pointed at it and said in a tone "whos done that? ...naughty!" and I was pee'd off and was stomping about getting the cleaning stuff and she could tell I was annoyed.

since then she has been nervous whenever I suddenly move fast or raise my voice, she is fine other times, i feed her and play with her and she is spot on, sometime she may cower if she is unsure.

Iam so disapointed with myself for doing this? Im hoping she will gain more trust in me and not get scared if i move quick or talk loudly, my sister and child came the 2 weeks ago and she was all over them, when they came again today she was scared and cowered in the corner?? - she was OK after I picked her up and they stroked her etc... but i was pee'd off cos I wonder if this is my doing?

I was brought up to tell dogs off when they foul, i never knew the proper way was NOT too tell them off but PRAISE them instead when they do it correctly... we take her out every 2 hours for poo/wee and she keeps it in all night for 8 hours in her cage, she wee's and poo's outside all the time, she knows that outside is for business, soon as she gets into garden she wee's instantly, if we wait around she knows why (cos we want her too poo) and she does.

am I worrying about nothing? 

what should I do?

I lover her to bits and feel guilty as hel!!!


thanks


----------



## 912142

Now you know what you should be doing just be consistent going forward she will come round it just takes time.


----------



## snadge

912142 said:


> Now you know what you should be doing just be consistent going forward she will come round it just takes time.


yeah thats what im hoping, iam so bloody angry at myself, when i was young my mother used to batter the life out of her dogs when they poo'd or done anything wrong from and I think thats where I got it from... i talked to my sister about it who also has a Yellow Lab Puppy Dog few weeks older and she says she tells him off and taps his nose but doesnt acknowledge it and he is super hyper.. ours isnt hyper and does acknowledge it.

thanks


----------



## 912142

Don't beat yourself up we all make mistakes at least you have picked up on this at an early stage. Put it behind you and start off fresh tomorrow - I have a feeling you will become a good owner.


----------



## Oscar chases ducks

I put our pup out to let him know that's where he needs to be, while I clean up the mess. A friend said don't let them see you clean it up - it's what see their Mum doing in the den. Either way it doesn't stop him having accidents and although I don't shout I do sound disappointed but he gets lots of praise for going outside.


----------



## snadge

i noticed when iam outside and she poo's she is a bit 'iffy' (am i gunna get wrong? im sure this is the right place to do it) - so i dont watch her while she doing it, after she done andi pick it up ive noticed nervous looks as if she may get wrong, so i only pick it up afterwards when she is there still at nights cos if i take her straight in and come back out i cant find it lol as its dark with tons of leaves as dark as her poo.. but last night and tonight she has been fine after me picking it up and we run up and down the garden after each other and i throw the bag in the bin - but during the day when its light I bring her in now then go out and get it - I totally agree with the "dont let them see you picking it up" because they may think your disapointed and become scared to do it outside too and end up doing it inside when your out.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

snadge said:


> Im so annoyed and angry with myself!!!
> 
> As some of know whe have a 11 wk old yellow lab bitch, she is a great dog and quite intelligent, in the 3 weeks we have had her I have told her off twice for pooing on carpet 5 mins after taking her out, (this is before I found out you shouldnt give them wrong at all but instead praise them when they poo outside , which we do..)
> 
> first time was about 10-11 days ago, I took her to her poo and said in toned voice (not shouting) "Whos done that?" and tapped her nose very lightly... she knew she was being told off and went straight to her bed, I took her out. ever since then I noticed the words "who done that" stuck and she would cower to her bed even if i say the words lightly and not directed at her.
> 
> second time was 3 days ago she poo'd on carpet again after aking her out 5 mins earlier, so this time I simply pointed at it and said in a tone "whos done that? ...naughty!" and I was pee'd off and was stomping about getting the cleaning stuff and she could tell I was annoyed.
> 
> since then she has been nervous whenever I suddenly move fast or raise my voice, she is fine other times, i feed her and play with her and she is spot on, sometime she may cower if she is unsure.
> 
> Iam so disapointed with myself for doing this? Im hoping she will gain more trust in me and not get scared if i move quick or talk loudly, my sister and child came the 2 weeks ago and she was all over them, when they came again today she was scared and cowered in the corner?? - she was OK after I picked her up and they stroked her etc... but i was pee'd off cos I wonder if this is my doing?
> 
> I was brought up to tell dogs off when they foul, i never knew the proper way was NOT too tell them off but PRAISE them instead when they do it correctly... we take her out every 2 hours for poo/wee and she keeps it in all night for 8 hours in her cage, she wee's and poo's outside all the time, she knows that outside is for business, soon as she gets into garden she wee's instantly, if we wait around she knows why (cos we want her too poo) and she does.
> 
> am I worrying about nothing?
> 
> what should I do?
> 
> I lover her to bits and feel guilty as hel!!!
> 
> thanks


8/11 weeks they can have a fear impact period, they can tend to become over adventurous at this age and its thought that its natures way of preprograming them so they dont get into situations they cant handle, hence the pre-programmed fearfullness will combat it. 7/12 weeks is usually the main time for human socialisation period too where the pups start to have the intellectual capacity to process his experiences, so it is an important time.

Personally I would up the toilet trips to every 30/45 minutes, Ive found with mine more frequently for shorter periods is better then less frequently for longer periods. Use a name when she starts to go (they associated the name with toileting in the end and you can later use it as a toilet cue) When finished lots of gentle praise and treats. They need to go out after drinking,eating,playing and sleeping so take her out then too. Look out for circling scratching or sniffing the floor althoug sometimes this comes later as when young they dont always recognise the need to go, or realise too late.
Always clean up wih a special cleaner any smells left can encourage them to do it inside. As you have said telling off can make them nervous about going in front of you and likely to sneak off and do it too.

I would make sure you spend plenty of quality time and build her confidence,
lots of calm gentle praise for doing things, You can also encourage her to sit with you, give her treats for calmly sitting with you and gently and softly start stroking and handling her as and when she will alow it, praise and give treats when she is calm and relaxed. Make sure you have play and interactive sessions with her, you can do some mini training sessions gentle praise an treats when she gets it right another way to build her confidence.

Any visitors if she is nervous around them, tell them to totally ignore her and let her make up her mind and come to them, always make sure they have treats and when she shows interest they can slowly and gently throw treats in her direction, and drop them on the floor at their feet. As she approaches then build up to getting her to take one from them, then they can speak to her in soft voices then gentle stroking when she is comfortable.

I would just give her a little space and the time to see any fears are unfounded, in the meantime as said build her confidence with soft gentle praise, and treats, and gently touches and handling when you can see she is calm or better still seeks it out,


----------



## snadge

*WOW *- thanks for that post _*sled dog hotel*_, very helpfull and ive picked up some good tips there, I do play with her and praise her all the time, infact im too soft with her sometimes, she gets tons of love from us both.

I will start saying TOILET for taking her out.

one thing we are stuck with is making her go out on her own... she wont, she has to be carried out - we have a extendable leader and put it on her and go outside and tell her to come but she doesnt, she just sits there or tries to lie down on her bed, we find if we go around the corner were she cant see us sometimes she will come out but we have to wait ages with the door open letting all the heat out lol... half the time we end up picking her up just to get her out. ...we need help with this bit. she is fine on her leader, trys to chew it but still roams the garden on it


----------



## Sled dog hotel

snadge said:


> *WOW *- thanks for that post _*sled dog hotel*_, very helpfull and ive picked up some good tips there, I do play with her and praise her all the time, infact im too soft with her sometimes, she gets tons of love from us both.
> 
> I will start saying TOILET for taking her out.
> 
> one thing we are stuck with is making her go out on her own... she wont, she has to be carried out - we have a extendable leader and put it on her and go outside and tell her to come but she doesnt, she just sits there or tries to lie down on her bed, we find if we go around the corner were she cant see us sometimes she will come out but we have to wait ages with the door open letting all the heat out lol... half the time we end up picking her up just to get her out. ...we need help with this bit. she is fine on her leader, trys to chew it but still roams the garden on it


sometimes all the toilet training (and maybe especially as you said she seems uncertain and even fearful at the moment) can all become all too tense and stressful all round for you and them. If that happens it can start to become a really negative thing. Dogs learn by association, if she starts to view toilet trips as an entirely tense unplesant thing then that maybe could be your problem.

I would start to work on making trips and being out in the garden into a positive thing to be looked forward to for her. You need to go out with them for a considerable time during the training period (Yeah I know certainly not great when the weathers getting colder but believe me pays off in the long run)
Take a ball or toy and play with her for a few minutes first. Hopefully the play and the anticipation of it should slowly make her want to go out. You may find after a minute or two of running about she will just squat to go anyway, Toliet her, throw the ball once or twice more, call her give her a treat and encourage her to follow you in (You can use the treat as a lure if you need to at first)

In this way it should as said make positive associations and make the garden a rewarding place, and if she is getting stressed out and tense about the whole toileting affair take the heat and stress out of that too. Worth a try anyway.


----------



## newfiesmum

snadge said:


> *i noticed when iam outside and she poo's she is a bit 'iffy' (am i gunna get wrong?* im sure this is the right place to do it) - so i dont watch her while she doing it, after she done andi pick it up ive noticed nervous looks as if she may get wrong, so i only pick it up afterwards when she is there still at nights cos if i take her straight in and come back out i cant find it lol as its dark with tons of leaves as dark as her poo.. but last night and tonight she has been fine after me picking it up and we run up and down the garden after each other and i throw the bag in the bin - but during the day when its light I bring her in now then go out and get it - I totally agree with the "dont let them see you picking it up" because they may think your disapointed and become scared to do it outside too and end up doing it inside when your out.


First of all, as you have probably now realised, it is of no use trying to tell a dog what it has done after the event. That includes anything and everything, from messing on the floor to tearing things up. Too late; if you don't catch them in the act, forget it, ignore it. Secondly, if you have at any time told her off for messing in the house whilst she is doing it, then she associates this with the act of toileting, not with toileting in the house. The result is that when you are there, she is unsure about going anywhere. She will find places to go where you cannot see.

At this age, most puppies will need to be carried outside to finish their toileting. The important thing is to make sure you say nothing, just pick her up and bring her outside. Do you have a fenced in garden? If you do, why put an extension lead on her? Many dogs will not go whilst on a lead; I know none of mine would ever do that.

You need to watch carefully for signs that she is looking for somewhere to go. Sniffing around the edges of rooms or in the corners, circling. Once you see that, simply pick her up and take her outside. Have some good treats ready and when she goes outside, give her one and lots of fuss.

I have recently acquired a 3 1/2 year newfoundland who is not housetrained. I have twice caught her squatting on the carpet and I can't, obviously, pick her up. So I have simply taken hold of her collar and walked her quickly outside. She doesn't do any sniffing around first, because she has always lived in a kennel and hasn't needed to. It will take a while.

Just make sure you always greet her with loads of fuss, no matter what she has done. She may be starting to associate your appearance with a telling off, and that needs to be dispelled quickly. She needs to learn to trust you again.


----------



## Barkie

There is a deep step but in any case we carry our pup in and out and take her to a pen. We can't enclose the garden. She is 10 weeks and we've had her 4 days. The first 2 days she was sitting looking cold, miserable, confused and very unsure. Yesterday she seemed to know what the cue meant or at least that she knows what to do in the pen. If she has weed indoors we have just distracted her while I clean up. I am trying to be her best friend, leader and protector while introducing her to the house rules. It's hard to balance it so stop feeling guilty.

I think if you have done much other training with her as well she might be feeling a bit stressed and brain tired at trying to remember how to please you and you could ease back on other training like being on a lead until you are best friends again. I would just get her to do a few things that she knows that you can praise and reward her for. I think she will quickly catch on that there was a lapse in communication and that you think she is the most wonderful little girl in the world.

This one doesn't seem to like being watched, she might get over that, the previous pup wasn't bothered and even if she didn't need a wee would try to squeeze out a drop on command and look for the praise.

I can see my electric and heating bills being larger than normal this winter as well.


----------



## snadge

we have seen the signs and know what too look for, she does the sniffing around the door and circling... she is fine with me, im probably making sound worse than it actually is, ive noticed since the event she is less sensitive to my movements if i move suddenly or talk loudly so she is trusting more again..... 

HOWEVER... 

she has been naughty today, my partner took her to her mothers (pups 4th visit, i wasnt there as I was in bed not well) and apparantley she was hyper and biting a lot and quite hard and begging for food when they had their dinner, she poo'd on her mams carpet, they fed her some carrots, pork with gravy?? when she come home she ran up the stairs hyper as hell and came into my bedroom and wee'd on the floor... I didnt do anything, just took her outside but my partner was in a bad mood and the dog could sense it and she hid in the corner behind her cage and start crying... so i sat on the floor and coaxed her out and played with her and after few mins she wee'd on the floor right in front of me...so i took her outside where she had a massive wee, so im wondering if her going in the corner and crying was her way of telling us she wanted to go out for wee... she had been out AND peed on bedroom carpet 30 mins earlier.

another issue is eating in front of pups... I say we shouldnt and she should be locked away out of sight but my partner thinks we shouldnt have too, she was fine with us eating when we first got her but now she whines, begs and trys to climb up on sofa when we eat our tea's - im gunna start a new thread about this bit.

thanks


----------



## newfiesmum

snadge said:


> we have seen the signs and know what too look for, she does the sniffing around the door and circling... she is fine with me, im probably making sound worse than it actually is, ive noticed since the event she is less sensitive to my movements if i move suddenly or talk loudly so she is trusting more again.....
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> she has been naughty today, my partner took her to her mothers (pups 4th visit, i wasnt there as I was in bed not well) and apparantley she was hyper and biting a lot and quite hard and begging for food when they had their dinner, she poo'd on her mams carpet, they fed her some carrots, pork with gravy?? when she come home she ran up the stairs hyper as hell and came into my bedroom and wee'd on the floor... I didnt do anything, just took her outside but my partner was in a bad mood and the dog could sense it and she hid in the corner behind her cage and start crying... so i sat on the floor and coaxed her out and played with her and after few mins she wee'd on the floor right in front of me...so i took her outside where she had a massive wee, so im wondering if her going in the corner and crying was her way of telling us she wanted to go out for wee... she had been out AND peed on bedroom carpet 30 mins earlier.
> 
> another issue is eating in front of pups... I say we shouldnt and she should be locked away out of sight but my partner thinks we shouldnt have too, she was fine with us eating when we first got her but now she whines, begs and trys to climb up on sofa when we eat our tea's - im gunna start a new thread about this bit.
> 
> thanks


It could well be her way of telling you, going into the corner and crying. While most dogs will go wait at the door to the garden or even scratch at it, my Joshua would never do that. He would come up to me, sit in front of me wherever I was, and bark. It took me a while to figure out what he wanted, but he never did change that way of letting me know.

The most important thing here that I sense is that everyone in the household has to be consistant. You cannot be in a bad mood when you have a puppy; it is just not fair on her. I know it can be exasperating, especially when they wee on carpet as the smell is appalling, but if you are not calm she will never get the message.

As for eating, some people like to keep the dog out, some prefer to leave them watching, like me. A good way is to put her behind a baby gate so that she can still see you. The fact that you shouldn't have to is irrelevant. You have to do a lot of things when training a dog that you wouldn't normally do. That is like saying you shouldn't have to put your best shoes away because the dog shouldn't chew them.

I always eat on my lap on the sofa, and what I do is teach them the word "mine" or whatever else you want to use. Gently push her away at the same time as the word with the back of your hand and carry on eating. You have to keep doing it with a puppy, and I always save them a little when I have finished so they know they don't have to pester. I have had five dogs now and they all just either watched and waited or simply turned away till I had finished. Then they knew they would get a little piece.

My dogs also know that they don't get on the sofa while I am eating. In fact if Ferdie is on the sofa and I come in with food, he gets straight off.

All I have ever done to achieve this is outlined above. It is not difficult, but you must stay calm and keep it up.


----------



## snadge

newfiesmum said:


> It could well be her way of telling you, going into the corner and crying. While most dogs will go wait at the door to the garden or even scratch at it, my Joshua would never do that. He would come up to me, sit in front of me wherever I was, and bark. It took me a while to figure out what he wanted, but he never did change that way of letting me know.
> 
> The most important thing here that I sense is that everyone in the household has to be consistant. You cannot be in a bad mood when you have a puppy; it is just not fair on her. I know it can be exasperating, especially when they wee on carpet as the smell is appalling, but if you are not calm she will never get the message.
> 
> As for eating, some people like to keep the dog out, some prefer to leave them watching, like me. A good way is to put her behind a baby gate so that she can still see you. The fact that you shouldn't have to is irrelevant. You have to do a lot of things when training a dog that you wouldn't normally do. That is like saying you shouldn't have to put your best shoes away because the dog shouldn't chew them.
> 
> I always eat on my lap on the sofa, and what I do is teach them the word "mine" or whatever else you want to use. Gently push her away at the same time as the word with the back of your hand and carry on eating. You have to keep doing it with a puppy, and I always save them a little when I have finished so they know they don't have to pester. I have had five dogs now and they all just either watched and waited or simply turned away till I had finished. Then they knew they would get a little piece.
> 
> My dogs also know that they don't get on the sofa while I am eating. In fact if Ferdie is on the sofa and I come in with food, he gets straight off.
> 
> All I have ever done to achieve this is outlined above. It is not difficult, but you must stay calm and keep it up.


Thanks for that, i started a seperate thread for that matter so i could get feedback - but your totally 100% correct! just persistance, I will continue to try what you say , pushing her away with back of hand

thanks


----------



## missnaomi

snadge said:


> we have seen the signs and know what too look for, she does the sniffing around the door and circling... she is fine with me, im probably making sound worse than it actually is, ive noticed since the event she is less sensitive to my movements if i move suddenly or talk loudly so she is trusting more again.....
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> she has been naughty today, my partner took her to her mothers (pups 4th visit, i wasnt there as I was in bed not well) and apparantley she was hyper and biting a lot and quite hard and begging for food when they had their dinner, she poo'd on her mams carpet, they fed her some carrots, pork with gravy?? when she come home she ran up the stairs hyper as hell and came into my bedroom and wee'd on the floor... I didnt do anything, just took her outside but my partner was in a bad mood and the dog could sense it and she hid in the corner behind her cage and start crying... so i sat on the floor and coaxed her out and played with her and after few mins she wee'd on the floor right in front of me...so i took her outside where she had a massive wee, so im wondering if her going in the corner and crying was her way of telling us she wanted to go out for wee... she had been out AND peed on bedroom carpet 30 mins earlier.
> 
> another issue is eating in front of pups... I say we shouldnt and she should be locked away out of sight but my partner thinks we shouldnt have too, she was fine with us eating when we first got her but now she whines, begs and trys to climb up on sofa when we eat our tea's - im gunna start a new thread about this bit.
> 
> thanks


Loads of people have given you great advice...but another thing I noticed. Puppies do need to wee a lot...and they wee when they have been excited too...if she's been away from home and comes in runs up the stairs and is really excited to see you - she might wee! They also often need to wee after a playtime, hence the wee after you coaxed her out and played with her. I used to take ours out after they woke up, ate, drank, got excited, played, ran around...which felt like CONSTANTLY, but it does work in the end.

As for eating - I don't think many people lock their dogs away? Ours know to stay away when we're eating and cooking food.

If she tries to climb on the sofa and eat her food, maybe you could redirect her attention to wherever you'd like her to sit instead, for example her bed and praise her for doing this...but don't underestimate that if she comes back, and she will - she'll have to spend time learning what she's supposed to do, you'll have to keep repeating what you'd like her to do - so you'll have to keep telling her what to do, even if you're trying to eat your dinner!

Naomi


----------



## snadge

missnaomi said:


> Loads of people have given you great advice...but another thing I noticed. Puppies do need to wee a lot...and they wee when they have been excited too...if she's been away from home and comes in runs up the stairs and is really excited to see you - she might wee! They also often need to wee after a playtime, hence the wee after you coaxed her out and played with her. I used to take ours out after they woke up, ate, drank, got excited, played, ran around...which felt like CONSTANTLY, but it does work in the end.
> 
> As for eating - I don't think many people lock their dogs away? Ours know to stay away when we're eating and cooking food.
> 
> If she tries to climb on the sofa and eat her food, maybe you could redirect her attention to wherever you'd like her to sit instead, for example her bed and praise her for doing this...but don't underestimate that if she comes back, and she will - she'll have to spend time learning what she's supposed to do, you'll have to keep repeating what you'd like her to do - so you'll have to keep telling her what to do, even if you're trying to eat your dinner!
> 
> Naomi


Thanks for that Naomi....persistance..it will pay off in the end...lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel

snadge said:


> we have seen the signs and know what too look for, she does the sniffing around the door and circling... she is fine with me, im probably making sound worse than it actually is, ive noticed since the event she is less sensitive to my movements if i move suddenly or talk loudly so she is trusting more again.....
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> she has been naughty today, my partner took her to her mothers (pups 4th visit, i wasnt there as I was in bed not well) and apparantley she was hyper and biting a lot and quite hard and begging for food when they had their dinner, she poo'd on her mams carpet, they fed her some carrots, pork with gravy?? when she come home she ran up the stairs hyper as hell and came into my bedroom and wee'd on the floor... I didnt do anything, just took her outside but my partner was in a bad mood and the dog could sense it and she hid in the corner behind her cage and start crying... so i sat on the floor and coaxed her out and played with her and after few mins she wee'd on the floor right in front of me...so i took her outside where she had a massive wee, so im wondering if her going in the corner and crying was her way of telling us she wanted to go out for wee... she had been out AND peed on bedroom carpet 30 mins earlier.
> 
> another issue is eating in front of pups... I say we shouldnt and she should be locked away out of sight but my partner thinks we shouldnt have too, she was fine with us eating when we first got her but now she whines, begs and trys to climb up on sofa when we eat our tea's - im gunna start a new thread about this bit.
> 
> thanks


Pups can get hyper with over excitement, that then tends to biting mouthy nippy behaviour, which is what c ould have happened at your parents. Sometimes if people tend to play with them in a hyper way, with high excited voices and what I call the rough fluffing up type of stroking that can hype them too making their behaviour worse.

At 11 weeks they still havent got great capacity to hold themselves in fact, after the car journey really she should have been popped straight out into the garden to pee, if she wasnt and her bladder was full, combined with all the excitement thats likely why she had the accident in the bedroom.
Same as the accident at your parents, she should really have been taken to toilet as soon as they arrived after the car journey, and regularly throughout the visit. Dont forget too that although she has been there before, its likely a different layout to yours, so proably confusing, its also something exciting so she would have been distracted and less aware then usual that she needed to go.

As regards for pup being there when you eat. All mine are, as were my other three. You need to decide wether pup is allowed or not allowed and stick to it.
Any training whatever it is, has to be consistent, you cant let a pup do something one day and then decide it cant the next. It will just confuse it and it wont know what it is that its supposed to be doing.

If you decide you dont want pup in the room, then perhaps do her a stuffed Kong Dog & Cat Toys & Dog Treats - Pet Toys, Dog Chew Toys | KONG Company see section how to Kong for filling ideas, or you can stuff it with wet food from her allowance, or use a treat ball or toy Buster Cube - Home heres an idea of one type, you fill them with kibble and set it to distribute a piece here and there as they play, or get her another safe sort of chew and put her in another room with something like the above while you are eating. Done consistently it will become part of her normal routine,and she has something to keep her occupied and happy while you eat.

If you decide you are going to allow her to be in the room, as I say mine are,
you need to train her not to bother you while you are eating. All mine have been taught sit wait and Ill save you some right from the day they get here.
They sit ot lay quietly and dont bother, then their reward is a treat saved of whatever Im eating at the end when Ive finished as the reward for being good. Or you get her to sit ot lay down and give you space and she gets a kong, treat ball/toy or chew in the room perhaps, for the duration of the time your eating.


----------



## snadge

Sled dog hotel said:


> Pups can get hyper with over excitement, that then tends to biting mouthy nippy behaviour, which is what c ould have happened at your parents. Sometimes if people tend to play with them in a hyper way, with high excited voices and what I call the rough fluffing up type of stroking that can hype them too making their behaviour worse.
> 
> At 11 weeks they still havent got great capacity to hold themselves in fact, after the car journey really she should have been popped straight out into the garden to pee, if she wasnt and her bladder was full, combined with all the excitement thats likely why she had the accident in the bedroom.
> Same as the accident at your parents, she should really have been taken to toilet as soon as they arrived after the car journey, and regularly throughout the visit. Dont forget too that although she has been there before, its likely a different layout to yours, so proably confusing, its also something exciting so she would have been distracted and less aware then usual that she needed to go.
> 
> As regards for pup being there when you eat. All mine are, as were my other three. You need to decide wether pup is allowed or not allowed and stick to it.
> Any training whatever it is, has to be consistent, you cant let a pup do something one day and then decide it cant the next. It will just confuse it and it wont know what it is that its supposed to be doing.
> 
> If you decide you dont want pup in the room, then perhaps do her a stuffed Kong Dog & Cat Toys & Dog Treats - Pet Toys, Dog Chew Toys | KONG Company see section how to Kong for filling ideas, or you can stuff it with wet food from her allowance, or use a treat ball or toy Buster Cube - Home heres an idea of one type, you fill them with kibble and set it to distribute a piece here and there as they play, or get her another safe sort of chew and put her in another room with something like the above while you are eating. Done consistently it will become part of her normal routine,and she has something to keep her occupied and happy while you eat.
> 
> If you decide you are going to allow her to be in the room, as I say mine are,
> you need to train her not to bother you while you are eating. All mine have been taught sit wait and Ill save you some right from the day they get here.
> They sit ot lay quietly and dont bother, then their reward is a treat saved of whatever Im eating at the end when Ive finished as the reward for being good. Or you get her to sit ot lay down and give you space and she gets a kong, treat ball/toy or chew in the room perhaps, for the duration of the time your eating.


we like the look of that BUSTER KONG but dont like the look of the supplier of it for EUROPE, their website is a bit iffy and they sell things like X-Ray Maschines , but we'll look at other sources and different kongs, i think this is what were gunna get as it looks like a good thing to have with pets.

thanks for that


----------



## newfiesmum

snadge said:


> we like the look of that BUSTER KONG but dont like the look of the supplier of it for EUROPE, their website is a bit iffy and they sell things like X-Ray Maschines , but we'll look at other sources and different kongs, i think this is what were gunna get as it looks like a good thing to have with pets.
> 
> thanks for that


You can get them in large pet stores, also from Amazon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

snadge said:


> we like the look of that BUSTER KONG but dont like the look of the supplier of it for EUROPE, their website is a bit iffy and they sell things like X-Ray Maschines , but we'll look at other sources and different kongs, i think this is what were gunna get as it looks like a good thing to have with pets.
> 
> thanks for that


You can Get Kongs in pets at home, my local pet shop used to sell the buster cubes. There is more then one make of the treat ball/toys you can but the kibble in. The buster cube was just an example to show you what I meant really.


----------



## snadge

we'll go to PETS AT HOME as we have one nearby..

also, GOOD NEWS!! - just since tea time ive been enticing her out the door with treats for toilet, before it was a struggle to get her too actually walk out the door on her leader (as we had to carry her before) she wouldnt budge, i have took her out about 5 times since tea time and after 3rd time using treats she now walks straight out to the garden on her leader no bother, dont have to wait or entice her out because she KNOWS she is going to get a treat 

one thing we have going for us is that she is a quick learner


----------

